# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Days of the Dead, Kelly Collins, MonsterCon, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 55

Days Until MidWest Haunters Convention: 6 !

We start out with an interview with Kelly Collins of the Scare A Torium and he gives us some suggestions for things to do on that Friday night!

In this week’s Haunt Minute, Storm rants as usual. Are you part of the “Authenticity Police?” Listen to find out what that means! Badger gives us the most up to date info in the Deadline News with some exciting news from Face Off Season 2′s Fan Fave, R.J. Haddy, an awesome recognition for the great Svengoolie, some job information for those of you that want a great job, and what’s this? A Godzilla SEQUEL?!?! The Unknown Scare-Actor continues with his new segment on the psychology of fears, what do we, as actors in haunts look for to scare the hardest people to scare. US! And as always, our favorite haunstrumentalist Jerry Vayne queues up some more mystical music.

The g(hosts) talk with the convention organizers of Days of the Dead and MonsterCon to find out just what goes into organizing our favorite conventions in this week’s RoundTable of Terror! Thinking you got what it takes to organize a con? Find out some of the trials and tribulations of this very daunting task!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 55 featured music:
Zombies Ate My Neighbors – Coffin Caddies
I, Vampire – Solitude Black
Sleepy Vampire – SuperSuckers

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

